# Angel Fish Just Had babies What Do I DO???



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

My angel fish just gave birth to babies. there on the top of the inlet tube of my filter. will the male and female eat them? where should i put them? what should i do i want them to all live or most of them. please help..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> will the male and female eat them?


Maybe. I have a pair that raises their own fry but I've had many pairs where one or the other eats the fry or the eggs all disappear overnight. This pair is in the 120? with lots of plants. That should help them feel secure. Are there other fish in the tank? Some pairs will get it right with practice. In any case, they are likely to lay again so don't panic if you lose the first batch. 



> where should i put them?


 You have 3 options. 
1. Leave them where they are and give mommy & daddy a chance.

2. Take the substrate they are stuck to (Hope you have a spare tube)

3. Wait until you see tails and gently siphon out wigglers.

Once you take the eggs or wigglers put them in a 1 gallon jar or 2.5 gallon tank with airstone and/or sponge filter.



> what should i do i want them to all live or most of them.


In any case, obtain live food. Get a microworm culture and/or brine shrimp eggs to hatch. However, do not feed until fry are swimming (in a cloud, not stuck to the bottom). 

Start reading, there is lots of angelfish fry raising information in books, magazines and on the net, including old threads in this forum. 

As to whether you should take the young, inexperienced parents are likely to lose all or most of the fry. Unfortunately, this includes humans inexperienced at raising fry. You also could take only some of them, but if you disturb a pair, they may eat the rest.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a personal opinion, you can do what emc7 said, then (if you have extra tank space) I'd keep the nicest ones and mabye sell the others, you could probably get quite a bit, depend on the circumstances. Sorry I can't help you with the fry raising, I know nothing of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Arcfusion, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE look at the dates on the threads before posting. I've noticed you have a tendancy to bring back old threads. This was posted in November, so I doubt this is still an issue.


----------



## jilly (Mar 23, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> Arcfusion, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE look at the dates on the threads before posting. I've noticed you have a tendancy to bring back old threads. This was posted in November, so I doubt this is still an issue.


There is a mod at vbulletin.org you can use to stop the 'bumping' of old threads - it puts a notice down by the reply button to warn people the thread is x days old, and makes them click a checkbox before replying to it, so they know they are replying to an old thread. That way if their reply is still relevant, they can click the checkbox and continue, or if they realize it's so old it's no longer relevant, they can cancel the post.. I installed it at one of my boards, makes a big help with threads that are time sensitive!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, that does sound pretty nifty!


----------



## jilly (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, and you can set how long you want it to go before it starts showing the age, for example every thread (that hasn't had a reply) in more than 120 days would then have the warning by the button. This way the ongoing threads that are old, but keep getting relevant posts aren't affected. vbulletin.org can be dangerously fun for board owners


----------

